# Lennox HSI series: model number illegible



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

*Lennox HSI series: model number illegible* 
Lennox HSI series: model number illegible.
Got a question about a Lennox HSI ac. +25 years.

Hotter than a pistol and not running, no gas and contactor pulled.

Resistance showed open across both windings. Wiring diagram did not show an internal OL or external OL, all though the terminal cover looked large enough to hold an external type. But I was running out of day light and the comp was too hot to touch.

Who's know if the OL is internal or external?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

The compressor manufacturer.

If you can read the comp number. you can check with that manufacture.

Thats just an FYI, incase robo is still CHA.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> *Lennox HSI series: model number illegible*
> Lennox HSI series: model number illegible.
> Got a question about a Lennox HSI ac. +25 years.
> 
> ...


Chances are it has a Bristol compressor with winding stats.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Lennox used a Bristol:confused1:? C'mon....you gotta be kiddin'!!!


----------

